# Downgraded to HS724 - went too far?



## quadzillabill (Jan 11, 2014)

Used an HS928 for years at my old house. Still own it, but wanted a smaller machine to fit in my barely 2-car garage at our new place. Thought I would really like the tracks on the 724 and I do. However, the 724 feels like it has about half the performance of the 928 as far as actually throwing snow. It feels to me like the impeller is never really going anywhere close to as fast as it used to be on the 9 hp model. Snow just never gets moving as fast as on my old machine. 

Could this be a tuning issue or is the 724 just that far behind the 928 in terms of performance?


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Ive rejetted a bunch of HSxxx snowblowers. Could very well be tuning combined with needing a little time to ajust to the smaller machine. I think that 724s have a slightly slower Impeller speed then 928.

No harm in souping it up. Up the jet if needed and bump the RPMS a bit. Even the Great HS machines benefit from adding impeller seals.


----------



## quadzillabill (Jan 11, 2014)

drmerdp said:


> Ive rejetted a bunch of HSxxx snowblowers. Could very well be tuning combined with needing a little time to ajust to the smaller machine. I think that 724s have a slightly slower Impeller speed then 928.
> 
> 
> 
> No harm in souping it up. Up the jet if needed and bump the RPMS a bit. Even the Great HS machines benefit from adding impeller seals.




Is there a certain jet that should be considered or full throttle RPM range I should be shooting for?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

The impeller is smaller on the HS724 track version (10" vs 12" on the HS928) and I believe the throwing distance is certainly shorter than the HS928 as the impeller tip speed is lower. 

Without modification you likely won't achieve the same throwing distance.


You should check and make sure that the engine is running properly and at its full speed but also check and see if the belt is properly adjusted in case it is slipping.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I consider the 724 to be almost the perfect Honda for me ( I'm in my 60's )

The big Honda like the 828-928-1132 -1332 seem to wear me out even when i let the machine do the work.

The 724 is a lot lighter , easier to move around , and still powerful enough to get the job done. so what if you have to make a couple extra passes. I'm not too tired when done.

Make sure your RPM's are up to specs. 3600 + oR - 150 I believe at high throttle. and I put an impeller kit on mine. haven't had a chance to test it but it threw snow fairly well last winter without one. 

good luck.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

get a digital tach to adjust rpms, safe at 3800 if need be
do impeller mod
upsize engine auger pulley to increase impeller speed
lube chute and impeller housing


----------



## quadzillabill (Jan 11, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> I consider the 724 to be almost the perfect Honda for me ( I'm in my 60's )
> 
> The big Honda like the 828-928-1132 -1332 seem to wear me out even when i let the machine do the work.
> 
> ...


That’s about where I’m starting from. I’ve gone from being able to play around with this stuff to just needing to get it done. At the old house I had a big 4+ car man cave and all of these tools/toys were fun options. The new place is making me be a lot more selective as I only have a standard 2-car garage with a small bit of extra space.

I will probably only be doing my own drive 20% of the time as we have a pro who blows out our whole sub for $15 per event - so it’s only when I need to pick up a lighter snow or super-heavy multiple snow event where this will all really matter. All that is how I ended up at the 724 in my head. If it purred with the turbine sound fo the 928 I think I would be fine. So maybe some performance upgrades are worth considering. Tune up, impeller kit and maybe a bucket extender are reasonable upgrades.

On the other hand, I have an HSS1332ATD I can buy locally with 2 hours on it for $2k. Maybe I sell these other two machines and find a way to make the bigger 32” unit fit and deal with the beating I’ll get from man-handling that beast. Surprised to see that it’s really only about 50 pounds heavier than the 7hp version in the new lineup.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Having that option I'd definitely go with the HSS1332ATD. The newer features including the 'power steering' and auger protection system will make a no brainier decision.
They are relatively easy to move and turn around with the engine off, and you'll definitely have plenty of power on it.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

quadzillabill said:


> That’s about where I’m starting from. I’ve gone from being able to play around with this stuff to just needing to get it done. At the old house I had a big 4+ car man cave and all of these tools/toys were fun options. The new place is making me be a lot more selective as I only have a standard 2-car garage with a small bit of extra space.
> 
> I will probably only be doing my own drive 20% of the time as we have a pro who blows out our whole sub for $15 per event - so it’s only when I need to pick up a lighter snow or super-heavy multiple snow event where this will all really matter. All that is how I ended up at the 724 in my head. If it purred with the turbine sound fo the 928 I think I would be fine. So maybe some performance upgrades are worth considering. Tune up, impeller kit and maybe a bucket extender are reasonable upgrades.
> 
> On the other hand, I have an HSS1332ATD I can buy locally with 2 hours on it for $2k. Maybe I sell these other two machines and find a way to make the bigger 32” unit fit and deal with the beating I’ll get from man-handling that beast. Surprised to see that it’s really only about 50 pounds heavier than the 7hp version in the new lineup.


I should have added that I have no experience with the new HSS models with the power assist steering and power auger bucket protection system that YSHSfan mentioned.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you have a Pro coming in to do it I'd be hard pressed to spend 2K on a machine that you might only use a couple times. I'd be thinking of just getting a single stage.

.


----------



## quadzillabill (Jan 11, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> If you have a Pro coming in to do it I'd be hard pressed to spend 2K on a machine that you might only use a couple times. I'd be thinking of just getting a single stage.
> 
> 
> 
> .




I get your point, but the fact that I had a capable machine last year during two different huge dumps was the difference between us getting to work or not. They aren’t clearing in the middle of a big event that might keep us landlocked until they make it here.

Then I just have to decide how much in machine value I want tied up to handle those relatively rare events.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

You should be able to get 2K for the HS928 and the HS724 if in good condition, that way you'll have only one but very capable snowblower for little or no extra money.


----------



## quadzillabill (Jan 11, 2014)

YSHSfan said:


> You should be able to get 2K for the HS928 and the HS724 if in good condition, that way you'll have only one but very capable snowblower for little or no extra money.




That’s the road I’ve been going down for a few days. Of course if the 724 worked as I needed I could have my problem taken care of and put $1000 in my pocket.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

For what you're talking about needing to do to keep the driveway open between the Pros coming in and clearing you out I think you'd be OK with the 724. I've been clearing a 300' gravel driveway and parking/turn around area with a Troy 24" and it gets the job done.
It's always nice to have something bigger and more powerful but that 724 has the advantage of not taking up much room and they're easier to muscle around.
Or go with YSHSfan's suggestion and sell the pair and get the shiny new 32" I'd love to have one of those in my garage. :devil: 

.


----------



## quadzillabill (Jan 11, 2014)

Well, I couldn’t pass on the 1332ATD at that price so it followed me home on the trailer. Just for fun, I cleared two inches with it on my arrival and I’d say that the power steering, electric chute and easy adjustable height are all nice new features vs my old machines. Not sure I can justify keeping it just due to the space issues. That is a big machine. I’ll see if I can hop up the HS724 and do a real head-to head comparison before deciding. Either way, I’ll have 3 machines for sale by next week.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

quadzillabill said:


> Well, I couldn’t pass on the 1332ATD at that price so it followed me home on the trailer. Just for fun, I cleared two inches with it on my arrival and I’d say that the power steering, electric chute and easy adjustable height are all nice new features vs my old machines. Not sure I can justify keeping it just due to the space issues. That is a big machine. I’ll see if I can hop up the HS724 and do a real head-to head comparison before deciding. Either way, I’ll have 3 machines for sale by next week.



Where are you located ? Might be interested.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I vote if you have the room for the 1332, then keep it and give the others up for adoption to good families. :wink2:
Would love to have that guy sitting in my garage. 

.


----------

